# Stihl BR 600 Piston Needed



## carhartt (Jan 13, 2014)

I am in need of a piston and rings for a Stihl BR 600. I can get oem but I am wondering if anyone is making an aftermarket version? I looked at Meteor and they do not.


----------



## carhartt (Jan 14, 2014)

The rings on the OEM piston are 50x1.2. The end gap is squared off on the rings. Does it matter if I use 50x1.2 rings that are not squared off. This blower is a a 4 mix engine.


----------

